# Deutschland braucht die EU nicht ...



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

... um sich lächerlich zu machen!



> *Die Region Hannover zwingt Hauseigentümer zum Abdecken von Dächern, weil die Farbe nicht passt*
> Öffentliche Regulierung kann durchaus sinnvoll sein – zum Beispiel dann, wenn Banker daran gehindert werden, für höhere Boni Währungs- und Wirtschaftskrisen auszulösen. In vielen Bereichen gibt es jedoch Regulierung, deren Sinn fraglich ist. Das klassische Beispiel dafür ist das Baurecht, was ein letzte Woche vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Hannover gefälltes Urteil eindrucksvoll vor Augen führt.



http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/40/40058/1.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Oktober 2013)

....und nochmals Hannover:


> Die Stadt Hannover führt schon seit einiger Zeit kein "Zigeunerschnitzel" mehr in ihren Kantinen - lokale Unternehmen ziehen nun nach. Damit reagiert die Stadt auf eine Bitte des Forums für Sinti und Roma, den Namen für Schnitzel und Sauce abzuschaffen.





> Der Sinti-und-Roma-Verein hatte im August via Anwalt mehrere deutsche Lebensmittelhersteller aufgefordert, auf die Begrifflichkeiten bei ihren Produkten zu verzichten



http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...r-verbannt-die-zigeunerschnitzel/8895080.html


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

> Die Region Hannover zwingt Hauseigentümer zum Abdecken von Dächern, weil die Farbe nicht passt


...hat aber wenig mit der EU zu tun als mehr mit den örtlichen Bebauungsplänen. Wer baut und sich nicht hat zuvor die Farbe der Dachziegel genehmigen lassen, muss mit solchen Maßnahmen rechnen. Selbiges gilt auch für spätere Farbänderungen. Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen, nur weil die Farbe, die ihm gerade gefällt, im Trend liegt!


----------

